# MMA Forum's MMAPlayground Camp



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

​ 
Ok ladies, I've decided to make a thread devoted to our camp over at MMAPlayground.com. Our camp has been active since the playground first started, but it seems that there are still quite a few people that are clueless as to what it is.

*What is MMAPlayground.com???*
MMAPlayground.com offers a free Fantasy MMA Game for MMA fans. Users make predictions and free fantasy bets on the results of MMA events, and accumulate points and fantasy dollars accordingly. If you are lucky enough to make the best preditions out of all the members then you can win REAL MONEY. Right now it is $100 per event. That goes for making the right predictions AND making the most fantasy dollars with your wagers. At the end of the season (10 events) the member with the most points will win $1000. So you like what you've read and want to join now right...

*There are rules for joining our camp:*
_1. You must fall into one of these categories..._
_ A) You must be a paid member or..
_
_ B) You must have at least 500 (spam free) posts
_
_C) If you fall into either A or B you also can't have a negative reputation_

_ 2. Once you are a member you must participate in every event. If you miss two events in a row you will be removed from the camp. Not only do the members have their own record to uphold, but every member has a part in the camps rank in our division as well. So if you don't participate it makes us all look bad._
_ 
3. You are encouraged to participate in the thread devoted to each event. This way you can give you opinions for each fight and we can see who everyone feels will win the fight. By doing this it can help our entire team feel more comfortable in making their picks._

Thats pretty much it. The rules are simple, so please follow them. 

*So you've read everything and want to join now:*
_Just send *brownpimp88* a PM and if you meet the requirements he will add you in as soon as he can. Follow the rules and at least be confident in your picks (even if it's against the majority) and you'll be fine._


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Good luck with your picks guys


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Just to let everyone know, our camps rank only goes by how many members pick the right fighter and that is it. Your personal rank is determined by the fighter you pick, how he wins the fight and what round he wins in. SOOOO, when discussing the possible outcomes of the fights you do not have to let everyone know how you think the fight will go down, just who you think will win. That way you will have a better chance of winner the $100 per event award that MMAPlayground offers.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Well done SNS...and yeah I think are team needs some serious weeding out. 

I think there are several players at our camp that dont make consistent picks.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks

Yeah I was talking with BP the other day and I told him I would be willing to help out with our camp. He has a lot on his plate and I'm jobless right now, so I have a lot of time on my hands lol. After I look for jobs I really don't have anything else to do all day because you can't do anything without money lol. I'm just awaiting a PM from BP letting me know he has assigned me as the new leader so I can start weeding out the ones that are putting us behind. I want to be #1 by the end of Season 3 which starts at the end of the year I believe.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, here are the members I had to remove from the roster because they were inactive for a long time.

Rambler14
theboz19
untaken_moniker

If you guys would like to be reinvited then you will have to PM brownpimp88 and let him know. You will also have to follow the new rules.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmmmm, I'd like to join this little shindig.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok. Count me in to.

Do I join from here or from MMAPlayground.com?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I just sent you an invite Damone. I hope that was your account and not another Damone lol.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Ok. Count me in to.
> 
> Do I join from here or from MMAPlayground.com?


Just go to Fantasy MMA&#153; Picks and Wagers For Mixed Martial Arts Fans and make an account. Once you do let me know what your account name is and i'll send you the invite.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Alright cool, I got the invite, and I accept! screenamesuck, you, my friend, rule.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you sir. Well I'm off to play some Halo 3. If anyone else wants to join, I'll check in a few hours. Just go ahead and make the account and let know so I can send you the invite. See if you guys can find anyone else on here that is interested as long as the meet the requirements.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah Iv had an account for a while

its plazzman


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

SNS I just signes up my name there is Ozzy_525


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

The torch has been passed from me to SNS. I see him doing well in this new position of power.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

My name is under the IceMan. Just wanted to let you guys know!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, I sent out invites to everyone that wanted one. UFCFAN33. Since you go by a different name let me know if you end up in the top scores or wagers list after an event so I can give you your points.

Also give me the links to your banner if you want me to add it to the post at the top so everyone can see everyone's at once.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok Im in under "Sterling"


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

I go by the username Minotauro on mmaplayground. 

EDIT: 
*Is there a way to change my username on mmaplayground to the one on this forum?*


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

SNS im in if im eligable sn on mmaplayground is godslefthand


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Royal, if you want to be in our camp you will have to leave the one your in already. It will not let you be in two camps. Let me know

As for changing your name on their site, just send them a message via the contact us feature. I'm pretty positive you can change your name. Most sites let you.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i tried leaving cant figure out how but yeah i wanna be in the forums camp


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

ok i left the other one


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

invite sent royal


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

What are all these MMAplayground threads for? Are we just discussing our picks in these threads or what? I'm just wondering.

I think I may have missed last event...don't boot me out yet I don't plan on missing anymore.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i got top earnings dopeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> What are all these MMAplayground threads for? Are we just discussing our picks in these threads or what? I'm just wondering.
> 
> I think I may have missed last event...don't boot me out yet I don't plan on missing anymore.


This thread is just to show off our camp and to get new members. The other two are to talk about all the fights and get on the same page. I would like for most people to end up choice the same fighters, but I know thats not always going to happen, but this way you can get an idea on who to pick in a fight that you just cant decide on.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I just joined and I am apart of the team. What should I do now?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to the team. When you get a chance head over to the other two sticky threads and let everyone know who you are picking to win in each fight and why. Also, don't forget to make your picks over at mmaplayground or course. I went ahead and updated the banner post with all the new members.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Can I get an invite? My username is Wawaweewa.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I sent you an invite wawaweewa. I also updated the member list in the second post


----------



## poohbear (Jun 29, 2007)

im in if its not to late


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Got my picks in...hope I'm right.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

If we don't have 500 points, we can't join the MMAForum's camp?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

If you have less than 500 posts then the only other way to get in is if your a paid member. You only have 100 posts to go right now. You will probably be ready by UFC 78


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

*Check It Out*

You all need the RIGHT PICKS? You got it..


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/25251-coppersharks-ufc-77-a.html


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I updated the stats and it looks like things changed a lot since the last PPV, both in points and earnings. I haven't updated our camp rank yet, because it still says we only have like 38 members and still ranked 22nd even though it says it is updated as of UFC 77. I'll have to send them an email to see whats going on if it's not fixed by tomorrow.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I didn't do too bad. I got 7 right out of 9 fights. 

So I'm guessing everybody is picking Rashad to win at 78? I think Bisping will win.


----------



## poohbear (Jun 29, 2007)

(in best dave chappelle voice)

who cares? IM RICH B!TCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I think a majority of our members think Rashad will win, myself included, but why do you think Bisping will win, or do you want to save your reason for our discussion thread when I put it up.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

poohbear said:


> (in best dave chappelle voice)
> 
> who cares? IM RICH B!TCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So who have you been betting on. I lost all my money on a couple sure bets lol


----------



## poohbear (Jun 29, 2007)

big tim,kenflo


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Anyway i can still join this camp? Just joined MMA playground.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah SNS i sent you a msg on there i want in the camp


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I sent you both invites, let me know when you accept it, so I can add your banner to the thread


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

I be a little short on the posts. : /


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well there is always this option...

http://www.mmaforum.com/payments.php


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Pfft, I have to save my money right now cause San Diego is getting by fires, so I need to be to evacuate with some money on a moments notice.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

Well, you got about a month before the next event, so there is time 

I hope all is well for you and your friends and family.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

ok i joined


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

My picks.

Silva Vs Franklin - 100% correct
Sylvia Vs Vera - 100% correct
Okami Vs MacDonald - 100%
Starnes Vs Beltcher - Right except the other person won.
Bonnar Vs Schafer - Right except he won by Sub not (T)KO.
Burkman Vs Petz - Split decision not unanimous but correct.
Grice Vs Black - 100% wrong
Gurgel vs Robsinson - Decision went the other way
Jensen Vs Maia - 100% wrong

Points - 58


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok SNS i accepted as did Okami-fan.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

For the last event I only picked the Grice/Black fight wrong.

This next event looks to be a little tougher to pick, much closer fights.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll have our discussion thread open soon. I'm waiting on a couple things before I post it.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

8-0 on picks for UFC78. That is the first time I have picked every fight right on a UFC card so I am pretty proud of that one. Went 7-2 at UFC77 so I am kind of on a roll right now. and yes, I am bragging.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

damn guys, this was a relativly easy card to predict, and the outcome wasnt bad, good job to everyone, and perticularly BBJD


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Keep up the good work kamikaze. I think my best card to date was the TUF Finale with BJ vs Pulver. I got all those fights right with most of the outcomes also. I didn't watch most of this season because of work, so I will not know much about who I should pick for this finale. I'll have to watch when the show all the episodes in one day.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm pretty new to the MMAPlayground camp, but I'd say my best was UFC 78, as I only got 1 fight wrong. So far, so good. I'm really digging this.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Haha, I wish I could sat the same Damone. I'm sucking this season up. BUT, It's my first season, so, it's the try-new-shit-out season. So next season you'll all see whats up. The only good thing about this season, was after P-Cote won, I had the most money in the Camp, and like 8th overall. Then, it all dissapeared. Haha. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

It's cool, Copper, things will get better. We're newbies, but we'll soon get the hang of it all. We have an excuse.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I always blow my money of sure bets like CroCop and Shogun and I always lose everything. This time I decided to go with the heavy underdog and bet everything I had on McCrory


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Plazzman. Yea I just got almost everything right on this card 9-0. If one judge didn't give Bisping the fight I would've done even better. But what you gonna do 78 points is pretty damn good.

I blew all my money on Gonzaga guess it's true what they say never bet against Randy. I made some back on Thiago but my money is sad looking.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Damone said:


> It's cool, Copper, things will get better. We're newbies, but we'll soon get the hang of it all. We have an excuse.



Put me in that catagory as well..:thumb02: 

UFC 78 (5-4) 31 points....

On a positive side I did make 1,303 in bets off of (2) 500 bets. I put 500 on Edgar and 500 on Evans.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I had to let go of a few members for being inactive...

MANIFEST
RAUL21
HUBERT

Members that need to make sure to make their picks for 79...

HOLLANDO
LIVESON
BUFF_UDALE
THINK_GREEN
LOLLER90278

Not trying to be mean or anything, but the rules say you can't miss two events in a row. I might have to change that to two events in a season


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Keep up the good work kamikaze. I think my best card to date was the TUF Finale with BJ vs Pulver. I got all those fights right with most of the outcomes also. I didn't watch most of this season because of work, so I will not know much about who I should pick for this finale. I'll have to watch when the show all the episodes in one day.


Yea I have not watched one episode of TUF this season I just never got pumped for it because I dont feel any of those guys can compete at 170 in the UFC so I will probably suck on that finale.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Honestly I've seen almost every episode and I have no clue who to pick and would appreciate some help. I mean every guy looks pretty bad to me. I have never seen Roman fight and Dorian didn't look very good to me. I'm actually thinking about picking Goulet in a fight because Georgeoiff sucks. I'm picking Troy because Hightower isn't really good anywhere and Troy can at least bang. And I'm not sure who to pick between J rock and War Machine.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Dorian is absolutely clueless on the ground. I think Roman will end up subbing the guy in the first round. 

I have Goulet by KO in the second. Paul is good on the ground, and that's about it. Goulet isn't a total moron on the ground, so I don't really see him getting caught.

Just made my recent picks, and I am confident.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think it is a sad day when I'm actually picking Goulet. 

I mean the guy used to be decent but lately he has looked like absolute trash.

I'm leaning toward Roman even though I've never seen him fight since he has won all his fights by sub and Dorian is clueless on the ground like u said.

JW Damone who you got in J rock vs War Machine?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

J-Rock by UD. Warmachine has never impressed me, and J-Rock sort of sucks, but at least he is down for a decent scrap. Warmachine will be in trouble when things hit the ground, and will be held down and pounded out until the 3 rounds are up.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> Yea I have not watched one episode of TUF this season I just never got pumped for it because I dont feel any of those guys can compete at 170 in the UFC so I will probably suck on that finale.


The same with me. I will probably end up mimicking most votes from other people(The ones i got no idea about)


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Im having trouble being precise with some of my UFC 79 picks.

I went with St.Pierre, but I dont know when and how itl end, because I believe Hughes has learnt from his last fight and wont make as many mistakes and will most likely work GSP harder than last time.

What do you guys think


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm actually picking Hughes. Not because I'm sure he will win but I think it's a coin flip and they are giving Hughes and underdog bonus. So I figure I'll take the risk and maybe I'll get 2 extra points out of it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hah, good idea

But I want to sharpen my prediction skills so that when someone asks me I dont just go, "GSP IS GONNA KILL HUGHES CUZ HE KILLED HIM LAST TIME!"


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I see their third fight turning out a lot like their second. As we've seen, GSP can avoid the takedowns pretty well. We all know his standup is a 100x better than Hughes. The only way Hughes wins this fight is by getting GSP down and I don't think it will happen. I predict GSP by TKO in the second


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> HOLLANDO
> LIVESON
> BUFF_UDALE
> THINK_GREEN
> ...


I'll place mine right now, but wasn't last event different where we chose together on the forum first? Hmm?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

What do you mean. If your talking about the advice thread, thats exactly what it is, just advice. You can make whatever picks you want whenever you want. I don't think we are going to make a sticky thread for the TUF Fianle since they will not even announce the finale card till it's to late. We can just all post in here or someone can make a thread asking what everyone's picks will be.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have GSP over Hughes because it is nearly impossible for me to bet against GSP. Chuck over Wandy mostly because I think it is a good matchup for Chuck. Melvin over Clementi, too athletic, too explosive and he is my boy, wouldnt be surprised if he let me down though. Machida over Sokky because I think Machida is the real deal like probably the next LHW champ and Sokky is solid too but I think Machida is better. Those are the only fights I can pull off the top of my head


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well Kamikaze one of us is going to have a good night as far as picks go and one of us is going to suck because beside Guillard I picked opposite of you on the other 3.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Clay "The Carpenter" Guida _41%_ Roger "El Matador" Huerta _59%_

John "War machine" Koppenhaver _44%_ Jared "J-Rock" Rollins _56%_

Richie Hightower _51%_ Troy Mandaloniz _49%_ 

Roman Mitichyan _55%_ Dorian Price _ 45%_

Jonathan Goulet _82%_ Paul Georgieff _18%_

Dan Barrera _27%_ Ben Saunders _73%_

Above are the percentages (12-04-07) of picks for Ultimate Fighter 6 Finale.
I was just wondering who everyone was picking.

My picks are:

Guida - UD
Rollins - 2nd TKO
Hightower - UD
Mitichyan - 1st SUB
Goulet - 1st TKO
Saunders - 2nd SUB


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sterling knows his shit, because my picks are really similar.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have Huerta over Guida even though I am worried Guida's physical strength will be too much for Huerta, I dont know about any of these other guys I am picking J-Rock because he is like a miniature Mr.T minus the beard. I am leaving most of those fights blank due to ignorance and I do not want to hurt my record on guesses.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey guys, I need help with picks for the TUF6 finale tomorrow because I haven't watched the finale at all.

The only fight I've decided on is Guida/Huerta, and I have Huerta winning a split-decision.

Suggestions for the other fights would be greatly appreciated, as I'd like to hepl the team as best I can.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Guida- split dec 
Danzig- una dec
Koppenhaver- 1st ko/tko
Sotiropoulous- 1st sub
Saunders- una dec
Hightower- una dec
Arroyo- 2nd sub
Mitichyan- 1st sub
Goulet- 1st sub


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Guida - UD
Danzig - 2nd Submission
J rock - UD
George - 1st submission
Ben - KO 1st
Troy - KO 2nd
Arroyo - sub 2nd
Roman - UD
Goulet - KO 1st


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Huerta--- Split Decision
Danzig--- Submission 2nd round
Rollins--- Submission 3rd round
Sotiropoulous--- Submission 1st round
Saunders--- Unanimous Decision
Hightower--- Unanimous Decision
Arroyo--- Submission 2nd round
Mitichyan--- Submission 3rd round
Goulet--- Submission 1st round


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Clay Guida by Split Decision.
Mac Danzig by sub in 2nd.
J-Rock by UD.
George by TKO in the first.
Saunders by sub in the second.
Mandaloniz by KO in 2nd.
Kolosci by TKO in the 2nd.
Roman by sub in the first.
Goulet by TKO in the second.


----------



## poohbear (Jun 29, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Guida - UD
> Danzig - 2nd Submission
> J rock - UD
> George - 1st submission
> ...


pretty much the same here
except Huerta sub 2nd round


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

A LW finish a fight poohbear what kind of drugs have you been doing?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> A LW finish a fight poohbear what kind of drugs have you been doing?


Seriously, Quit hating on the Lightweights. Maybe they are too evenly matched? That would be my bet.

You can't say "They don't have enough power" seeing as he said win by Submission...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I think he meant that the LW division is stacked, and it's impossible to finish a fight when 2 solid LW's are fighting each other.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I like the LW's but Huerta and Guida really aren't finishers just like the majority of the LW divison. I enjoy the LW's but if they don't have great submission skills or a huge size or skill advantage they don't finish. Neither Guida or Huerta are big LW's, neither have great submission skills, and they are pretty evenly matched.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I've finally made my picks on these fights.

Huerta - UD
Danzig - Sub - Rd 3
J-Rock - UD
George - Sub - Rd 1 
Saunders - Sub - Rd 3
Troy - UD
Arroyo - Sub - Rd 2
Roman - Sub - Rd 2
Goulet - UD

I'm on the fence with Huerta/Guida though.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like I'm the only one going for Koppenhaver


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Looks like I'm the only one going for Koppenhaver


I'm going for Koppenhaver, too. Jared's supposed to have a killer ground game. But I actually think Koppenhaver is more rounded than him. I think Koppenhaver will sprawl and brawl for a TKO.

Guida - Split Decision
Danzig - 3rd sub
Koppenhaver - 2nd TKO
Sotiropoulis - 2nd sub
Saunders - unan dec
Arroyo - sub 2nd
Mitichyan - 1st sub
Goulet - 1st tko
Mandaloniz - 1st tko


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, good luck to all.:thumbsup:


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I did pretty well this round, 8-1. Guida was my wrong pick. The points helped me jump into the top ten in the camp.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah I got two wrong this time, guida and hightower. They were both doing really well until they both got caught. Guida should have just played that last round safely and he would of had the decision.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> I did pretty well this round, 8-1. Guida was my wrong pick. The points helped me jump into the top ten in the camp.


I went 8-1 as well. J-Rock was my only wrong pick.

55 points for this event. Meh.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah I got 63 points. Not bad considering I thought I would do terrible. I only saw like one episode this season and didn't know much about the fighters. I just looked up their records and went from there.

Oh and by the way, there was a bunch of people in our camp that didn't make their picks. What gives, it only takes 10 minutes, if that. Some people I can understand because they have voiced in other threads that they have some personal issues at home.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Yeah I got 63 points. Not bad considering I thought I would do terrible. I only saw like one episode this season and didn't know much about the fighters. I just looked up their records and went from there.
> 
> *Oh and by the way, there was a bunch of people in our camp that didn't make their picks. What gives, it only takes 10 minutes, if that. Some people I can understand because they have voiced in other threads that they have some personal issues at home*.


Not that it's a valid excuse, but it might be because you didn't have a seperate thread about it. It probably just slipped peoples minds.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think I should have to remind people all the time. Everyone here knows when the events are and they should be able to take the few minutes it takes to make their picks?? Oh well


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I don't think I should have to remind people all the time. Everyone here knows when the events are and they should be able to take the few minutes it takes to make their picks?? Oh well


I will at UFC 79. I was and still will VERY busy. It should be fine near 79 though...And i have a long time to post them here.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

As long as you have a legit excuse other than, oh I just forgot then I don't care if you miss some picks. I know people get busy, even I am busy a lot lately.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I don't think I should have to remind people all the time. Everyone here knows when the events are and they should be able to take the few minutes it takes to make their picks?? Oh well


Yeah but it's not like we all come online just to make sure we get our MMAPlayground picks in. Mostly it's just an afterthought for me. I usually try to stay ahead but I don't always think about it.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah I guess expecting people to make their picks when they have months in advance most of the time is just crazy. My bad man.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I really dont see what the fuss is all about. The next time your on MMAPlayground, just take 5 freakin minutes and fill out the whole thing. All the fights are right there, pick and choose. It doesnt matter when you get them in, as long as you do. Theres no point in hassling anybody.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Missed a few on this TUF 6 Finale, namely the Kolosci (Last time I pick guys because they seem like good guys) fight, the Huerta fight, and the J-Rock fight.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah in case you are thinking the wrong things SNS, I got my picks in but didn't get to post them here.

But as for the event, I only got 1 winner wrong and did good in this event.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Nah Judoka your cool. Actually I was expecting a lot of people to not make picks on this event which is why nobody has been removed. As long as you don't miss two events in a row then your good. I really understand why anyone would be arguing with this since it is in the rules. Plazz, there are several people who don't make their picks for two or more events in a row. All the statements I've been making are to those people.


----------



## poohbear (Jun 29, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> A LW finish a fight poohbear what kind of drugs have you been doing?


better ones than you


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn man I'll admit it I was wrong on this one. In a fight between two skilled LW's someone actually finished. I mean this hasn't happened in the UFC for a while.


----------



## poohbear (Jun 29, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Damn man I'll admit it I was wrong on this one. In a fight between two skilled LW's someone actually finished. I mean this hasn't happened in the UFC for a while.


the suns gotta shine on my a$$ every now and then


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey man I'm glad I was wrong I enjoy the back and forth battles in the LW divison but having one or two be finished is a nice touch.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh shit, I have the leading win percentage! *knocks on wood*


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

3rd at the last event and 2nd at this one. Only one more event for the season though? That makes me sad. I was on the verge of the comeback.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

What are your guys' picks for 79? I'm having trouble with the lower end fights.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> What are your guys' picks for 79? I'm having trouble with the lower end fights.


I won't my actual picks for a while but they will probably be.

St Pierre or Hughes(Undecided)
Liddell Vs Wandy(Undecided)
Sokoudjou
Guillard
Palalei
Irvin
De Souza
Manny
Lister
Evans Vs Bocek(Undecided...Don't know much about them.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I haven't made my picks for 79 yet, but WEC is tomorrow and I went ahead and put my picks in tonight. I went for a some underdogs and will probably be the only one, but it's the Secondary League so it doesn't really matter....

Filho
Curran
Gandulla
Swanson
Galvao
Shambari
Alessio
Karalexis
McCall

Edit: Well technically the fights are tonight lol. I don't get off till 5AM so I'm still stuck on the previous day


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

For 79 I'm going with:

GSP
Wandy
Machida
Guillard
Sanchez

Lister
Manny
Bocek
Carnerio

Had a hard time choosing the Carneiro/De Souza fight and the Sanchez/Palalei


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I took a chance on the WEC card since it is in the Secondary League and I failed lol. If it actually mattered I would have went the complete opposite on a lot of those fights. Anyways, just want to let you guys know that I have made brownpimp88 the leader again. Any questions or problems with the camp, send a PM to him I guess. I'll post who I think will win for 79 later tonight probably.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> What are your guys' picks for 79? I'm having trouble with the lower end fights.


I got:

GSP
Wandy
Lyoto
Sanchez
Manny
Irvin
Lister
Evans
De Souza

Im judging the lower-end fights based on each fighters last fight


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually think if Wandy can avoid Chucks right straight counters then hes got a good chance. He can try and overwhelm him, try taking him down, and scoring points for a win.

But yes, hopefully his training with Thompkins pays off and he mixes up his striking. And time with Couture will help his grappling and game-plan.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

GSP
Silva
Sokoudjou (still not positive on this one)
Clementi
Sanchez
Irvin
Gamburyan
Radev
Carneiro
Evans


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Matt Hughes Vs Georges St Pierre - Undecided
Chuck Liddell Vs Wanderlei Silva - Undecided
Lyoto Machida Vs Sokoudjou - Undecided
Melvin Guillard Vs *Rich Clementi*- Sub, Rd 2
*Soa Palalei* Vs Eddie Sanchez - UD (WAR SOA!:fight02
*James Irvin* Vs Luiz Arthur Cane - (T)KO, Rd 3
*Manny Gumburyan* Vs Nate Mohr - Sub, Rd 1
Jordan Radev Vs *Dean Lister* - Sub, Rd 2
*Tony DeSouza* Vs Roan Carneiro - Sub, Rd 2
*Mark Bocek* Vs Doug Evans - UD


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I bet you I know how the Manny fight will go down. As soon as the fight started they will come out, touch gloves, walk in circles for a few seconds then suddenly Manny shocks everybody by shooting in and taking Mohr down. From there he will just move around a little bit throwing punches while never trying to end the fight. He will either just overpower Mohr and get the TKO or L&P for 3 rounds to get the decision. How do I know this, cause it's all he is good at lol. I'll be happy if he proves me wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Matt Hughes Vs Georges St Pierre - Undecided
> Chuck Liddell Vs Wanderlei Silva - Undecided
> Lyoto Machida Vs Sokoudjou - Undecided
> Melvin Guillard Vs *Rich Clementi*- Sub, Rd 2
> ...



I have the same picks as you Judoka, I think we're the only ones that's picking Palalei over Sanchez.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

*UFC 79*

Matt Hughes Vs *Georges St Pierre *- TKO Rd. 2
*Chuck Liddell* Vs Wanderlei Silva - TKO Rd. 3
*Lyoto Machida* Vs Sokoudjou - UD
*Melvin Guillard* Vs Rich Clementi- TKO Rd.2
*Soa Palalei* Vs Eddie Sanchez - Sub Rd. 2
*James Irvin* Vs Luiz Arthur Cane - TKO Rd. 1
*Manny Gumburyan* Vs Nate Mohr - Sub Rd. 1
Jordan Radev Vs *Dean Lister* - Sub Rd. 1
Tony DeSouza Vs *Roan Carneiro* - Sub Rd. 2
Mark Bocek Vs *Doug Evans *- TKO Rd. 1


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

wafb said:


> I have the same picks as you Judoka, I think we're the only ones that's picking Palalei over Sanchez.:thumbsup:


Palalei is a beast and an Australian/New Zealander. He is now training with Team Quest and his training partners Dan Henderson etc can prepare him for Eddie Sanchez.

I think Soa will win this one. He is not an easy guy to beat.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I'm taking your advice Judoka...Wish me luck.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Sterling said:


> Well I'm taking your advice Judoka...Wish me luck.


I think he will win this one.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I'm so confident in Palalei I place 15 million points on him on Vbookie.:thumbsup:


----------



## poohbear (Jun 29, 2007)

*Georges St Pierre*
Wanderlei Silva
*Lyoto Machida* 

*Melvin Guillard* 
*Soa Palalei* 
*James Irvin*
*Manny Gumburyan* 
*Dean Lister* 
Tony DeSouza
Mark Bocek


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

My picks:

Georges St. Pierre via TKO 
Wanderlei Silva via TKO
Lyoto Machida via Decision
Rich Clementi via Submission
Eddie Sanchez via TKO
James Irvin via TKO
Manny Gumburyan via Decision
Dean Lister via Submission
Roan Carneiro via Submission
Doug Evans via TKO


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

I had no idea about this, I'd be happy to join. I did fairly well this season, hope to do even better next season. Let me know if I can join, my username is slash.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm not at 500 posts yet, but I'd like to join if you're willing to make a concession. If not, I'll just speed up my posting rate a bit.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Just to let everyone know, brownpimp88 is now the leader again, so if you'd like to join or have any issues with the camp, please send him a PM. If I'm able to help I'd be happy to.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

So, when are the picks for UFC 80 going up because I'm on the fence for a few fights?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

BJ PENN---Sub--RND 3
GONZAGA---TKO--RND 2
GOUVEIA---Dont know yet
DAVIS---TKO--RND 1
GROVE---TKO--RND 2
STOUT---UD
HARDONK---TKO 3
TAYLOR---TKO/KO--RND 2
SAKARA---TKO--RND 2

But don't take it all seriously, Im not the best.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

It's almost ready to be put up


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Plazzy, Stout is gonna get submitted in Round 2. You heard it here first. Poor Sam, he has great standup but no ground game.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe, you never know, I checked out this other dude, he didnt have the most stellar record but he did have more wins by Sub, so I wouldnt doubt it. Plus Kenflo did sub Stout.

Ah well, the more advice the better.


----------



## FlawlessFighter (Jan 6, 2008)

damn can i join your camp guys


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd like to join the camp, my name is 'Richardson' on MMAPlayground.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

hell yeah, I got all the winners right except for Cote.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

*My picks for UFC 81, if anyone's interested..*

*Frank Mir *def. Brock Lesnar via submission; 1st round.
*Antonio Nogueira* def. Tim Sylvia via Split Decision.
*Tyson Griffin* def. Gleison Tibau via Unanimous Decision.
*Terry Martin* def. Marvin Eastman via TKO; 1st round.
*K-taro Nakamura* def. Rob Emerson via Unanimous Decision.
*Nate Marquardt* def. Jeremy Horn via Split Decision.
*Chris Lytle* def. Kyle Bradley via Submission; 2nd round.
*David Heath* def. Tim Boetsch via TKO; 1st round.
*Ricardo Almeida* def. Rob Yundt via Unanimous Decision.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> *Frank Mir *def. Brock Lesnar via submission; 1st round.
> *Antonio Nogueira* def. Tim Sylvia via Split Decision.
> *Tyson Griffin* def. Gleison Tibau via Unanimous Decision.
> *Terry Martin* def. Marvin Eastman via TKO; 1st round.
> ...


Damn thats exactly how I see it as well. Hopefully we are both right!!!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

mlsman23 said:


> Damn thats exactly how I see it as well. Hopefully we are both right!!!


I hope so too bro, I think these are the most realistic expectations from these bouts. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Prediction time.

Frank Mir vs Brock Lesnar: Mir by sub in round 1.

Nogueira vs Sylvia: Nog by sub in round 5.

Griffin vs Tibau: Griffin by decision.

Martin vs Eastman: Marvin Eastman by KO in round 2.

Keita Nakamura vs "Rotten" Rob Emerson: Nakamura by decision.

Marquardt vs Horn: Marquardt by TKO in round 2.

Lytle vs Bradley: Lytle by sub in round 1.

Heath vs Boetsch: Heath by sub in round 3.

Almeida vs Yundt: Almeida by sub in round 2.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

I seem to being doing a little better this year...Everyone's still active in this right.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Sterling said:


> I seem to being doing a little better this year...Everyone's still active in this right.


I have been keeping up to date, As have a fair few others.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm really torn on the Kongo/Herring fight. What do our experts think? I picked Kongo, but I'm not confident in that prediction at all.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Wawaweewa said:


> I'm really torn on the Kongo/Herring fight. What do our experts think? I picked Kongo, but I'm not confident in that prediction at all.


I really have no idea either. I will be interested in the replies to this question.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> I'm really torn on the Kongo/Herring fight. What do our experts think? I picked Kongo, but I'm not confident in that prediction at all.


Kongo/Herring is a very difficult fight to pick a winner. Why? Because Kongo's ground game is absolutely abysmal, and Heath Herring has a solid one. At the same time however, Heath Herring is also known for not being the sharpest tool in the shed. 

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that Cheick Kongo will win a predominantly stand-up battle via UD, because Heath Herring won't be smart enough to bring the fight to the ground.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd like to join this camp.

I'm SlaveTrade on mmaplayground.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

This last event was a rough one for ole Sterling. I plain sucked ass in picking the winners.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Any chance we get the picks for UFN 13 coming up...I will edit mine in shortly.

Here are mine:
Joe Lauzon
Fight ends in round 1
KO / TKO



Thiago Alves
Fight ends in round 1
Submission / Tapout


Tim Boetsch
Fight ends in round 2
KO / TKO


James Irvin
Fight ends in round 2
KO / TKO


Frank Edgar
Fight ends in round 1
KO / TKO


Din Thomas
Fight ends in round 1
Submission / Tapout

Clay Guida
Judge's decision
Unanimous/majority decision


Roman Mitichyan
Fight ends in round 1
Submission / Tapout


Anthony Johnson
Fight ends in round 1
KO / TKO


Nate Diaz
Fight ends in round 1
Submission / Tapout

Manvel Gamburyan
Judge's decision
Unanimous/majority decision


Marcus Aurelio
Fight ends in round 1
Submission / Tapout


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Shit, I need to get in on this group. I'm with Canada Top Team right now, but much rather be with my forum homies.

My names "slash" be sick to get an invite or (sorry I'm slightly intoxicated right now) how do I join? (i wouldn't usually ask this dumb of a question) Thanks.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Lots of underdogs for me*

Joe Lauzon*
Judge's decision
Unanimous/majority decision 

*Thiago Alves*
Judge's decision
Split decision *

Tim Boetsch*
Fight ends in round 1
KO / TKO 

*Houston Alexander*
Fight ends in round 1
KO / TKO 

*Gray Maynard*
Judge's decision
Unanimous/majority decision 

*Din Thomas*
Judge's decision
Unanimous/majority decision 

*Clay Guida*
Fight ends in round 2
Submission / Tapout

*George Sotiropoulous*
Fight ends in round 1
Submission / Tapout

*Tommy Speer*
Fight ends in round 1
Submission / Tapout

*Kurt Pellegrino*
Judge's decision
Unanimous/majority decision

*Manvel Gamburyan*
Fight ends in round 1
KO / TKO

*Marcus Aurelio*
Fight ends in round 1
Submission / Tapout


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh man, this thing is still on? Shit I gotta make my picks.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL yeah, it's never stopped, but I'm not sure if anything is being done with it. I keep going back and forth with Florian and Lauzon. Shoot, I just realized, I guess I need to change my sig now lol. No longer in the staff so I guess I'm out of the running  Plazz, you can have my league picks if you like lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey if you need me to do anything with this thread, let me know dude.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

This is BP's baby now and has been for awhile now, so if you'd like to add anything to it then just get with him.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

*KenFlo
Unanimous Decision

Karo
Unanimous Decision

Hamill
2nd
TKO

Diaz
2nd
Sub

Houston
1st
TKO

Edgar
2nd
Sub

Thomas
2nd
Sub

Clay
2nd
TKO

Sotiropoulous
1st
Sub

Aurelio
Unanimous Decision

Manny
1st 
TKO

Johnson
1st
TKO*


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

2 perfect so far!


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd like to join our forums camp..

I'm SupaDupaFly on MMA Playground, finally decided to sign up after a few months of lurking:thumb03:


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Can I get invited? Name is RVCA


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Juuusttt wanted to mention that I have the highest bankroll in the Secondary League, by almost 400,000.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> Juuusttt wanted to mention that I have the highest bankroll in the Secondary League, by almost 400,000.


Nice, did you put some on Thomson to beat Melendez?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> Juuusttt wanted to mention that I have the highest bankroll in the Secondary League, by almost 400,000.


Awesome.:thumbsup: I'm struggling in the secondary league because I don't do my research. UFC is different and I'm number 1 in earnings in our camp.:thumb01: I gotta stop picking long shots though, my bankroll got smaller because of it.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

CopperShark said:


> Juuusttt wanted to mention that I have the highest bankroll in the Secondary League, by almost 400,000.


Do you realise that if you had done that with a real $1000 that you would have $600k right now?? Seeing as the odds are practically the same as what real traders use...

So when you look at it like that...

Damn..



wafb said:


> Awesome.:thumbsup: I'm struggling in the secondary league because I don't do my research. UFC is different and I'm number 1 in earnings in our camp.:thumb01: I gotta stop picking long shots though, my bankroll got smaller because of it.


Woot Woot, top of the secondary league 

Grats on 1st in earnings for UFC, I'm bottom lmao.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I need to remember to make my picks I was dominanting early on but I just started to forgot. Maybe if Tibau wins I can make up for it. I mean Tibau is such a huge underdog. I don't get it they guy just gave Griffin one hell of a fight.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Grats on 1st in earnings for UFC, I'm bottom lmao.


thanks, the good thing is Season 4 starts after UFC 86, fresh start bud.:thumbsup:



bbjd7 said:


> I need to remember to make my picks I was dominanting early on but I just started to forgot. Maybe if Tibau wins I can make up for it. I mean Tibau is such a huge underdog. I don't get it they guy just gave Griffin one hell of a fight.


I'm picking Tibau, Tyson hasn't fought a guy with Tibau's size, the difference will overwhelm him.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

wafb said:


> I'm picking Tibau, Tyson hasn't fought a guy with Tibau's size, the difference will overwhelm him.


Tyson beat Tibau:confused02:
You mean Joe yeah:thumbsup:


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Tyson beat Tibau:confused02:
> You mean Joe yeah:thumbsup:


Yeah, you're right I got mixed up there.:laugh:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> *I need to remember to make my picks I was dominanting early on but I just started to forgot.* Maybe if Tibau wins I can make up for it. I mean Tibau is such a huge underdog. I don't get it they guy just gave Griffin one hell of a fight.


In a way it kind of sucks to be dominating because I keep on getting all these private messages from other people asking me to join their camp, but that is pretty much the only thing that sucks about it though.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

The Legend said:


> In a way it kind of sucks to be dominating because I keep on getting all these private messages from other people asking me to join their camp, but that is pretty much the only thing that sucks about it though.


I keep getting those too. They are so god damn annoying.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I personally went 6-3 last night losing with Rampage, Almeida, and Hill.
As a camp on average we went 6-3 aswell with the same losses.

DanMMAfan won the UFC 86 event with 71 points (8-1 picked Forrest and Cote, 60th out of 6808) Iceman 2nd and me 3rd.

wafb won the earnings for UFC 86 with $5,425 , Coppershark 2nd and DanMMAfan 3rd.

Congrats TheLegend for winning the season 36th out of 11189
Wawaweewa and IronDaisy 2nd and 3rd.

wafb kills the earnings with $35,755, well done. 24th of 11250 :O
xblacksheepx and Fedor>All 2nd and 3rd with around $8500.

As a camp we got 11th out of 29 in the 31-69 members category with a season record of 62% win rate and average bankroll of $3009

I was bored so decided to look at some stats.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> I personally went 6-3 last night losing with Rampage, Almeida, and Hill.
> As a camp on average we went 6-3 aswell with the same losses.
> 
> DanMMAfan won the UFC 86 event with 71 points (8-1 picked Forrest and Cote, 60th out of 6808) Iceman 2nd and me 3rd.
> ...


Thank you, if I would of gotten my bets correct I would of probably won that part too(I would of gotten $60,000), but I lost every single one of them!!!!! I think this next one is kind of tough to bet on because I don't know a lot about some of the new comers and the guys I do know about aren't getting good odds


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

I still haven't gotten an invitation


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

RVCA said:


> I still haven't gotten an invitation


did you PM brownpimp?

I made 13 k on Forrest, number 1 earnings leader in our camp.:thumb02:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

wafb said:


> did you PM brownpimp?
> 
> I made 13 k on Forrest, number 1 earnings leader in our camp.:thumb02:


Gave a shout out on the last page congrats.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

^^^
thanks, I messed up on the parlay bet because I changed from Cote to Almeida and Aurelio lol. Had I gotten my 4 picks right I would have won 200 k,lol. Tyson Griffin never finishes fights,damn.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

wafb said:


> did you PM brownpimp?
> 
> I made 13 k on Forrest, number 1 earnings leader in our camp.:thumb02:


No...

DO I PM him here or on MMAplayground?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

RVCA said:


> No...
> 
> DO I PM him here or on MMAplayground?


PM here, I think he's only there when it's time to bet.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

They are switching some stuff up for the 4th season I think the one that matters most(to me at least) is that we can only have three fighters now for a parlay bet now this is good and bad in my opinion. Good because it will be easier to get money if you guess the right fighters. Bad because we can't make as much money


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

The Legend said:


> They are switching some stuff up for the 4th season I think the one that matters most(to me at least) is that we can only have three fighters now for a parlay bet now this is good and bad in my opinion. Good because it will be easier to get money if you guess the right fighters. Bad because we can't make as much money


I think it's bad all round, I mean it's not as if you HAD to have 4 in your parlay bet before, you could still have 3then, so if it was "easier" to make money with 3, people could have that choice. I don't see what the point in this is.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

bbjd won UFC Silva vs. Irvin so leads, with Edwin 2nd and jdun11 and me in 3rd.

I'm gutted because I picked Edgar by decision forgot to change my early pick from Hermes 

I won the earnings, coppershark 2nd and Wawaweewa 3rd.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> bbjd won UFC Silva vs. Irvin so leads, with Edwin 2nd and jdun11 and me in 3rd.
> 
> I'm gutted because I picked Edgar by decision forgot to change my early pick from Hermes
> 
> I won the earnings, coppershark 2nd and Wawaweewa 3rd.


Good stuff guys. :thumbsup: Dang, I only scored 67 points. I would have earned 3 thousand but Johnson "lost".


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah yeah, I was ranked #8 out of 3359 for the Affliction event!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice I'm glad I made my picks however I'm pissed that one of my losses was Johnson vs Burns I wonder if they will change that if the NSAC changes it.

I went 9-2 however I'm talking a lot of risks at UFC 87.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Nice I'm glad I made my picks however I'm pissed that one of my losses was Johnson vs Burns I wonder if they will change that if the NSAC changes it.
> 
> I went 9-2 however I'm talking a lot of risks at UFC 87.


I wonder if they'll change the Burns/Johnson fight's outcome as well (I bet on Johnson).

Also, I think no matter who you pick at UFC 87, it is a big risk; every fight is VERY evenly matched.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Yeah yeah, I was ranked #8 out of 3359 for the Affliction event!


I picked them all right, 3 100% but lost a fair few points because i didn't change my pick after Goodridge replaced Aleks.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Nice I'm glad I made my picks however I'm pissed that one of my losses was Johnson vs Burns I wonder if they will change that if the NSAC changes it.
> 
> I went 9-2 however I'm talking a lot of risks at UFC 87.


They'll probably treat how they did when Tito and Rashad had their draw and act like the fight never counted.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Just wanted to brag about my 77% win rate for the season in the secondary league.
48-14


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Do you guys pick evrey fight fror an event or just ones u like the look of, i've just joined your camp and want to know what u lot do???


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

**JB** said:


> Do you guys pick evrey fight fror an event or just ones u like the look of, i've just joined your camp and want to know what u lot do???


You have to pick every fight or it is bad for the team, some people don't and it hurts our ranking.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Congrats to me Filipovic Fan for winning UFC 87, mbish27 2nd, Iron Daisy 3rd.

I am now top of the main league and secondary league, top of the money in the main league also.

Check me out


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Congrats to me Filipovic Fan for winning UFC 87, mbish27 2nd, Iron Daisy 3rd.
> 
> I am now top of the main league and secondary league, top of the money in the main league also.
> 
> Check me out


I was wondering who Filipovic Fan was. I came in fourth for UFC 87 but overall now I am 2nd.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I will be making my way to the top soon, so don't get to comfortable


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

**JB** said:


> Do you guys pick evrey fight fror an event or just ones u like the look of, i've just joined your camp and want to know what u lot do???





The Legend said:


> You have to pick every fight or it is bad for the team, some people don't and it hurts our ranking.


As The Legend said you have to pick every fight and I think it also helps if a majority of us pick the fights all the same as it boosts our ranking. Can someone clarify that end for me?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> As The Legend said you have to pick every fight and I think it also helps if a majority of us pick the fights all the same as it boosts our ranking. Can someone clarify that end for me?


It helps us if we pick the same fighter and that figher wins, it doesn't help us if that fighter loses.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

We are currently 3rd in the LHW Division



> Ranks are determined by a combination of a camp's overall current season win%, average fantasy bankroll, and average point score rank on a per-event basis, by the camp members present at the time of the event lockout.


You should really pick every fight, if you have trouble deciding who to pick just look at the stats for each event to help you see who the favorite is to win. You can see how many people voted for each fighter


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> We are currently 3rd in the LHW Division


Where did you find that out?


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd like to join the camp.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Where did you find that out?


http://www.mmaplayground.com/fight_camps.aspx?Division=Light-Heavies&OrderBy=Rank


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah we are one member short of being in the Heavyweight division. If we were we'd be in 4th place right now in that division. We are staying close to other big sites such as MMA Junkie and MMA Weekly


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> I'd like to join the camp.


Read below


screenamesuck said:


> Yeah we are one member short of being in the Heavyweight division. If we were we'd be in 4th place right now in that division. We are staying close to other big sites such as MMA Junkie and MMA Weekly


Read above or is that HW division with Ebc Kyle? Is there a thread for everyone's picks for next saturday or do we do them here?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> http://www.mmaplayground.com/fight_camps.aspx?Division=Light-Heavies&OrderBy=Rank


Thanks, I didn't know we could look up camp rankings. Well done guys, we can still do better though!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> Read below
> 
> 
> Read above or is that HW division with Ebc Kyle? Is there a thread for everyone's picks for next saturday or do we do them here?


Feel free to post em here or in the official thread in the UFC section if you want.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

IcemanCometh said:


> Read below
> 
> 
> Read above or is that HW division with Ebc Kyle? Is there a thread for everyone's picks for next saturday or do we do them here?


I don't think BP88 has sent him an invite yet cause I don't see him on our roster.



We are two events in this season and there are 16 people that haven't even participated this season yet.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I don't think BP88 has sent him an invite yet cause I don't see him on our roster.
> 
> 
> 
> We are two events in this season and there are 16 people that haven't even participated this season yet.


Goddamn it! If you're going to sign-up, participate!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I looked and most of those 16 people haven't participated since UFC 82. I didn't bother looking at who it was I just looked at who isn't ranked this season.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I looked and most of those 16 people haven't participated since UFC 82. I didn't bother looking at who it was I just looked at who isn't ranked this season.


Those people should be booted from the team, they're dead-weight!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not even going to say anything else. I did in the past and everyone got upset.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I'm not even going to say anything else. I did in the past and everyone got upset.


Well, I don't think they'll get upset seeing that they haven't participated and been active like some of us. It's possible that they haven't even thought about accessing the site to begin with.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

You'd be surprised I think. Last time I mentioned something about people needing to participate people got all mad at me. I thought that was one of the things mentioned on the first page was that you need to participate or you'll get booted. Without those members we would be in a different division and possibly higher in rank. In all honesty it doesn't really matter cause they don't award anybody for how well a camp does, but it would be nice to have bragging rights over other sites like Sherdog


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I agree that some dudes need to be booted.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How do I join this thing?


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Just send brownpimp88 a PM and if you meet the requirements he will add you in as soon as he can. Follow the rules and at least be confident in your picks (even if it's against the majority) and you'll be fine.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> You'd be surprised I think. Last time I mentioned something about people needing to participate people got all mad at me. I thought that was one of the things mentioned on the first page was that you need to participate or you'll get booted. Without those members we would be in a different division and possibly higher in rank. In all honesty it doesn't really matter cause they don't award anybody for how well a camp does, but it would be nice to have bragging rights over other sites like Sherdog


If you haven't done shit for that long I say screw'em and boot'em. I'll admit with work and life I missed the first event of the season but I try to at least keep up. I say boot'em and if they really want back in they can PM BP88 and work it out from there. Most people find bitching easier than picking fights and once they're out and are told they could re-up it would be interesting to see what happens, and if anyone asks to come back.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah people found time to PM me and complain to me about asking why people didn't pick their fights, but they couldn't find time to pick the fights lol. Trust me I totally understand that personally issues come first, but if you can't participate then don't be mad when your removed.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Has the booting began???


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not the leader, BP is, so you'll have to ask him. I was just making observations while I was making my pics


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

My picks are done!


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Big ups to Davisty69 for being the number one point getter for UFC 88.:thumbsup:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

If someone else would like to take over leadership of the camp, feel free. I am always forgetting about the camp, and I guess it sucks for people that want to get in.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll take over, I'm on almost every day, if someone has any objections post up


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm fine with that, ID.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I second ID's call to lead the camp.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Alright ID, if you are going to be the new leader then tell me if you want to change any of the rules for being in the camp and I'll edit the first page or you can just make a whole new thread if you like and I'll sticky yours and unsticky this one


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

SNS, you were leader before right?

Let me know when you guys come to a decision. Sorry for my crap inactivity, but I really have been running short on time. I can barely invest enough time into helping out here.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

If I become the new leader, then I like the rules, and they will be strictly enforced. 

I would add that you have to choose atleast 6 fights and must pick how and when it will end. (not accuratly of course), I just don't want people picking two-three fights and thinking that qualifies as picking for the whole event.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Might I suggest to the inactive ones that the UFN and next UFC need to be picked to your criteria and if they fail to do so they will be booted?


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Currently inactive members would be booted immediately, my new rule would go into effect after the next event.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Can I join this camp? Im active on mmaplayground.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Let ID be the leader BP. If your the leader though ID and you want these rules then you have to go through and check all after every event. You'd have to check each person to see how many people they bet on.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I would only really have to check people with extremely low scores, maybe a few of the mid guys if all they got was the hot bout and a couple others.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah thats how I had to do it. Send me a PM with what you want to have added under the rules and I'll edit the post. Also someone PM when leadership is turned over so I can edit that part in the first page also


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Alex leading the camp sounds good to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Your opinion doesn't really matter, you'd be the first to get kicked out.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

ID06 said:


> Your opinion doesn't really matter, you'd be the first to get kicked out.


I'll have you know, I was the top earner in our camp last season(pat myself in the back).:thumb02:


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's a good attitude, maybe you can be the top free-lancer earner for the whole game!


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Finally crossed the 500 post threshold, and wondering with all this talk of inactive members, if you guys have room for someone who is actually gonna make picks?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> Finally crossed the 500 post threshold, and wondering with all this talk of inactive members, if you guys have room for someone who is actually gonna make picks?


PM Alex aka ID06. It would be nice to have ya there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh man! I totally called Rashad's upset! You guys see all that money I made? Second most baby!! Richardson!!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Oh man! I totally called Rashad's upset! You guys see all that money I made? Second most baby!! Richardson!!


Very good. Why arn't you in our camp then???


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

wafb said:


> Big ups to Davisty69 for being the number one point getter for UFC 88.:thumbsup:


Why is he not on our team? He scored big points on the Chonan Vs Carneiro fight.

Anyhow, there needs to be a serious clean up on our team, there are some peeps that havent made any picks all year. 

I also think you should have a certain winning %, nothing to high, say over 60%? just throwin suggestions out there.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I did bad on UFC 88 but I also was going back and forth on a lot of fights so I guess that makes me not as much of an idiot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I want to join, I tryed sending BP a PM but got no response, I will do my best to stay active for each event, I do pretty good on the facebook one (I got a 1st an 8th and a 12th out of like 10, 000) I wont lie though sometimes I completly shit the bed like at 88 I sucked.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Hey fellas, 

I guess I'm a retard for not knowing there was a camp for mmaforum. I'm down to join you guys for sure.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> I guess I'm a retard for not knowing there was a camp for mmaforum. I'm down to join you guys for sure.


Congrats on your #1 placement for UFC 88, very impressive! :thumb02:


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Can I join this camp? I have asked a couple of times and I still havent had a response.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Congrats on your #1 placement for UFC 88, very impressive! :thumb02:


Thanks... the only one I missed was the damn Chuck vs. Rashad fight. Stupid Rashad... 

I also didn't know that I had won $50 from the website till an admin sent me an email asking me where to send the check.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Everyone requesting to join the camp, I'm not in charge yet, I'll invite all of you when leadership is turned over to me.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

so did you guys switch leadership yet. If not shoot BP a PM


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

ok guys, I need help with picks for the upcoming Fight Night particularly Brad Morris vs Brilz and Kimmons vs Miller.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know much about any of those guys, but I went with Kimmons and Brilz. Kimmons basically because of experience and Brilz pretty much for the same reason


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I don't know much about any of those guys, but I went with Kimmons and Brilz. Kimmons basically because of experience and Brilz pretty much for the same reason


That's how I picked them too but I figured I'd ask for more input.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm possibly picking Miller and Brilz.
I like Miller, he had a nice kneebar against Ryan McGivern on an IFL card, the fight before it also ended with a kneebar. It was a pretty cool card which finished with Nelson rubbing his belly. Therefore, Miller wins.

Kimmons UFC debut was impressive though, although against Yundt. I'm undecided as of yet tbh. Tough one.

I do know that Brad Morris is poor, so I won't be picking him. He was just brought in to lose to Cain Velasquez.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well at the last minute I decided to change my picks to Morris and Alexander. Everything else stayed the same I think lol


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I changed to Houston aswell.
I should of sticked with Schafer but I didn't have the guts... I'm not sure why, because if that fight hit's the floor, it's Schafer's all day.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well I went with Houston cause he knows if he loses then he is out even though he signed for more fights. I don't think he is as bad on the ground as we think he is. We've only seen him down there and he had a huge guy on top of him, so there wasn't much he could do. If it does go to the ground though I can see him getting subbed, but I don't think it will go there. Early KO from an angry Alexander.....hopefully


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

kilik said:


> Can I join this camp? I have asked a couple of times and I still havent had a response.


Ya same here, ive PM'd Brownpimp on several occasions and fool never replied. Quite frustrating stuff!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like I made a mistake and switching my pick at the last minute, grrrrrr.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Man I just made my picks for UFC 89 and wasn't sure on a lot of them, I am sensing that I am not going to do well on this one.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> I changed to Houston aswell.
> I should of sticked with Schafer but I didn't have the guts... I'm not sure why, because if that fight hit's the floor, it's Schafer's all day.


Moron :confused03:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Hey, at least you didn't go from 1st place in picks, to 5000 in picks. Jesus I did horrible. 

In fact, this was the worst I've ever done.

I feel like a Superbowl champ that goes 4-12 in the NFL.  Or a Super Bowl Runner up that loses their star quarterback in week 1


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Well I went with Houston cause he knows if he loses then he is out even though he signed for more fights. *I don't think he is as bad on the ground as we think he is. We've only seen him down there and he had a huge guy on top of him, so there wasn't much he could do.* If it does go to the ground though I can see him getting subbed, but I don't think it will go there. Early KO from an angry Alexander.....hopefully


Haha, sorry this just made me laugh.. Houston showed that he doesn't even know how to shrimp into claiming guard. That guy isn't cut out for the UFC at all.

I did pretty well with my picks this time around, I only picked the Miller, McFederies, and Belcher fights wrong. I picked the Guida, Sakara, and Schafer fights exactly though.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Haha, sorry this just made me laugh.. Houston showed that he doesn't even know how to shrimp into claiming guard. That guy isn't cut out for the UFC at all.
> 
> I did pretty well with my picks this time around, I only picked the Miller, McFederies, and Belcher fights wrong. I picked the Guida, Sakara, and Schafer fights exactly though.


Yeah i those are they exact same fights i picked wrong lol, i thought McFederies was gonna get the KO, I guessed wrong.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

yorT said:


> Yeah i those are they exact same fights i picked wrong lol, i thought McFederies was gonna get the KO, I guessed wrong.


Yeah me too.. D-Fed is so friggin' inconsistent.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Haha, sorry this just made me laugh.. Houston showed that he doesn't even know how to shrimp into claiming guard. That guy isn't cut out for the UFC at all.
> 
> I did pretty well with my picks this time around, I only picked the Miller, McFederies, and Belcher fights wrong. I picked the Guida, Sakara, and Schafer fights exactly though.


I made myself laugh as well, I guess he really is as bad as we thought lol


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Grats to Heggi for picking UFN the best.

As a camp we went 6-4, losing with Houston, Herman, Mcfedries and Kimmons.

I went 7-3.

Joe Lauzon was the only fighter everyone picked. (22 people)

Iron Daisy are you the camp leader yet?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

ARGH, I forgot to pick the last 4 fights.
Would of had a nice score


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> ARGH, I forgot to pick the last 4 fights.
> Would of had a nice score


Aww, pookie! :laugh:


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> Aww, pookie! :laugh:


Now I forgot to pick Sengoku 5 :thumbsdown:

I suck.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

You should check ever so often and just make some random picks and then change them later. Atleast you would have something. Thats what I normally do. As soon as a fight is announced I'll make a quick pick and usually change it about 4 or 5 times before it is closed lol


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Now I forgot to pick Sengoku 5 :thumbsdown:
> 
> I suck.


Me too.

The secondary league is real hard to keep up with, I usually miss at least one event per season.

SNS is on to something there fellaz, I do it myself, just make some random 'gut feeling' picks and then go back to them later. If ya dont get a chance or forget then at least ya have something.

90% of the time, my gut feeling ones are usually what I stay with anyways.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Now I forgot to pick Sengoku 5 :thumbsdown:
> 
> I suck.


Don't feel so bad bro, I completely forgot to pick for Sengoku as well.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Congrats IRON DAISY 06!!!!!!!
Winner of Elite XC: Heat!

92 points!

!!!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah I was coming here to post the same thing, good job dude. I didn't do to bad I guess. I got 78 points and came in 34th. I got every fight right, but screwed up on some of the outcomes. For some reason it didn't count my Heun/Berto pick, grrrrr 

Edit: I just noticed I got 2nd in wagers, wooohooo. The guy who beat me had a crazy amount of money though lol


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Congrats IronDaisy!


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks a lot everyone, I didn't even know I won until I came in here.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

bad thing about the secondary league is they don't give out prizes for individual events. You gotta win the whole season which sucks


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Grats for 2nd in Wagers SNS.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks, I honestly forget about the secondary league sometimes.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> thanks, I honestly forget about the secondary league sometimes.


Nice work man.

What are your picks for UFC 90 guys?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Silva, Kos, Werdum, Sherk, Burkman, Gray, Aurelio, Fisher, Miller and Leites.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Silva, Kos, Werdum, Sherk, Burkman, Gray, Aurelio, Fisher, Miller and Leites.


Nice, I've got mostly the same. I'm having problems though deciding on Kos/Thiago and Aurelio/Franca.

I'm looking at what Alves did to Hughes, but at the same time Koscheck's striking is much better than Matt's so the takedowns come easier. However, can he keep Alves there? I'm worried about Alves' knees as well, that's why I'm hesitant to pick Kos.

Aurelio and Franca's a weird one too. Marcus has a definite edge on the ground, but Franca's got ridiculous power for a LW, which is something Aurelio doesn't have. I may pick Marcus though because Gomi wasn't able to KO him, but Marcus' wrestling isn't all that great..

Damn competitive match-ups!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Silva SUB 1st
Alves Split decision
Werdum TKO 1st
Griffin Unanimous decision
Burkman Unanimous decision
Maynard Unanimous decision
Franca Unanimous decision
Fisher TKO 1st
Miller Unanimous decision
McFedries KO 1st


lots of decisions for me


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I did pretty well for Sengoku 6, I picked only 2 fights incorrectly...damn Gomi and damn Hirota!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Was leadership ever given to someone else. We might just have to make a whole new camp so we have a leader lol


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Was leadership ever given to someone else. We might just have to make a whole new camp so we have a leader lol


Since you're around, why not take over it again SNS?


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I have to much going on in my life right now and I don't think I could handle another project.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd still be down to take over but Brownpimp never messaged me about it :dunno:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Was leadership ever given to someone else. We might just have to make a whole new camp so we have a leader lol


If it wasn't I'll take it over.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Man, that was worst the performance I ever had. Friggin 27 points, I tried to go for the long ball.:thumbsdown:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Me and Wawaweewa tied for 1st. First time I get 1st and I have to share it


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

lol, one of my worst events ever. I got 29 points


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Congratulations on first. Look forward to your $50 

Do we know who the MMAforum captain for mmaplayground is yet? I've been trying to get on it since UFC 88.

I didn't do so hot either this event. 37 points. The only fight I got all the way was Luigi's.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Congratulations on first. Look forward to your $50
> 
> Do we know who the MMAforum captain for mmaplayground is yet? I've been trying to get on it since UFC 88


Lol, for real? I got on about a year ago and it was through Brownpimp. Just send him a PM>


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

yorT said:


> Lol, for real? I got on about a year ago and it was through Brownpimp. Just send him a PM>


I already did after UFC 88. The rumor is that he doesn't do it anymore because he doesn't have the time. They have been trying to switch who the main guy was ever since... or at least they said they were


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

It was supposed to be turned over to me but BP never got around to it.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

ID06 said:


> It was supposed to be turned over to me but BP never got around to it.


Well hey... Why don't you get on that j/k

I wanted to join after UFC 88 because I was #1 and my stock was high. Now I'm not doing so hot. Soon I'll be the last kid picked for kick ball


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Congratulations on first. Look forward to your $50


??? He got first in our camp, not overall. He doesn't win anything.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Oh, my bad, I thought you meant first place out of everyone.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Has this camp management thing been sorted out? We have a lot of guys not making bets and it's hurting us overall.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

It seems like we have a lot fewer members now.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

If anyone can sort it out with brownpimp, I'm in...


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Lookng at UFC 93 at first glance it could be a semi hard card to pick because there are a lot of close fights.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I have just Joined up i got 7/3, 68 points and won 1 of my bets for my very first event(UFC 92). 

I have just noticed the thread, whats the camp called i may join for the new season.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm going to make sure that I pick every event next year.

I seem to do ok in the Wagers, top in both atm. (hardly anyone does the 2ndary division though )

Grats Edwin for winning.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I still try to do the Secondary, but I've forgotten so many times lol. I officially give up on leadership ever being passed to someone else. We may just need to start an MMA Forum v2 camp or something


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> I have just Joined up i got 7/3, 68 points and won 1 of my bets for my very first event(UFC 92).
> 
> I have just noticed the thread, whats the camp called i may join for the new season.


i wanna join too


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Well we have no idea who the leader is. It used to be Brownpimp but no one has been able to get a hold of him.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> I still try to do the Secondary, but I've forgotten so many times lol. I officially give up on leadership ever being passed to someone else. We may just need to start an MMA Forum v2 camp or something


That's not a bad call. Everyone should just quit the first camp and move to another one. I think all the records would move too.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey guys I created the new camp but it won't let me invite any of you. 

Should I send private e-mails to everybody that I know goes to this forum and participates over there?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I guess we can all PM you with our email address... assuming you don't sell it to a spam company


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes you should and my name over there is the same as here.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

You can't click on our names and invite us. It should give you and option to invite under their profile


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> I guess we can all PM you with our email address... assuming you don't sell it to a spam company


Are you even with the original camp? And of course I am going to seel it to a spam company



screenamesuck said:


> You can't click on our names and invite us. It should give you and option to invite under their profile


I looked everywhere, but I will look again, another thing you guys can do is leave the camp and it will be easier for you guys to join.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Are you even with the original camp? And of course I am going to seel it to a spam company
> 
> 
> 
> I looked everywhere, but I will look again, another thing you guys can do is leave the camp and it will be easier for you guys to join.


I have been trying to get in since UFC 87, but the problems with BP have kept me out.

I was a hot commodity then because I scored first place in that event... now, not so much


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey you guys are going to have to leave the original camp if you want to join

I am still going to send out pm's to everybody I know on there though and tell them


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I just done my very first Secondary league event and got 6/0 finishing 22nd and won all my bets finishing 64th from only having a $1000. Why didnt i start to play this game earlier lol.

I would like to join the new camp too i have the same name just without the space. I am already in a camp at the moment, but i would like to know i can join before i leave.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> I just done my very first Secondary league event and got 6/0 finishing 22nd and won all my bets finishing 64th from only having a $1000. Why didnt i start to play this game earlier lol.
> 
> I would like to join the new camp too i have the same name just without the space. I am already in a camp at the moment, but i would like to know i can join before i leave.


No you cannot join....


J/K... send Legend a PM with your MMAplayground info.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Alrighty I left the original camp. Invite plz


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok there is a new thread now guys, so if you want to join the camp then check it out and send The Legend a PM.

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/49066-mma-forums-mmaplayground-camp.html


----------

